# Spiele + DVDs/Blu-rays + Musik / LG W2361V TFT 100€ (großes Preisupdate)



## mkay87 (19. Juli 2011)

*Spiele + DVDs/Blu-rays + Musik / LG W2361V TFT 100€ (großes Preisupdate)*

*Verkaufe:*

*PC:*
Blitzkrieg 2 (PCG,16) 1€
Die Siedler 3 (12) 1€
DTM Race Driver 3 (OEM) 2€
Emergency 4 (12) 2€
Enter the Matrix (16) 1€
FIFA WM 2006 (ohne Altersbeschränkung) 1€
Fifa 2005 (oA) 1€
Findet Nemo (oA) 1€
Fire Department 3 (12) 1€
Gladiator + Kreed (PCG, 16) 1€
Hulk (12) 1€
Motor M4X (oA) 2€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (0) 2€
Pro Evolution Soccer 5 (oA) 1€
Scrapland (12) 1€
Sega Rally (o.A. Jewel Case) 2€
Sim City 4 (0) 3€
Spiderman 3 (12) 1€
Star Wars Behind the Magic (RAR,0) 2€
Star Wars Magie eines Mythos (0) 2€
Thief 3 (12) 1€
Tomb Raider Legend (JC) (12) 1€
World Racing 2 (0) 1€
XPand Rally (6) 1€

*Heftvollversionen (je 1€):*
Aquanox 2 / Project Nomads (12)
Battlestations Midway (16)
Boiling Point (16)
Cold War (16)
Desperados 2 (12)
Die Gilde 2 (12)
Die Römer (6)
Dungeon Siege (16)
Earth 2160 (12)
Fahrenheit (16)
Fire Department 3 (12)
Freedom Force vs the 3rd Reich (12)
Obscure (16)
Playboy the Mansion (16)
Prince of Persia Sands of Time (12)
Rabbids go Home (5€, da exklusiv) (6)
Restricted Area (12)
Richard Burns Rally (o.A.)
Rogue Trooper (16)
Rush for Berlin (16)
Sacred - Die Horden des Unterreichs (12)
Star Wolves 2 (12)
Sudeki (12)
Two Worlds (12)
War on Terror (16)

Pro Evolution Soccer 6 (PS2,oA) 2€

*Dreamcast:*
Dead or Alive 2 (16) 4€
Jet Set Radio (nur Disc,12) 4€
Ready 2 Rumble Boxing (nur Disc,12) 4€
Sonic Adventure (o.A.) 6€
Sonic Shuffle (nur Disc,o.A.) 5€
Soul Calibur (nur Disc,16) 5€
Tomb Raider 4 (nur Disc,12) 4€
Tony Hawks Skateboarding (nur Disc,6) 4€
Virtua Fighter 3 (16) 3€
Worms World Party (nur Disc,16) 4€

*DVD:*
007 - Stirb an einem anderen Tag (12) 3€
AI (Steelcase) (12) 4€
Austin Powers - in geheimer Missionarsstellung (12) 3€
Austin Powers in Goldständer (12) 3€
Bobby (12, Arthaus,V,Digipack) 4€
Control (12, aus TV Direkt, inkl. Cover) 2€
Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt (16) 4€
Der Wixxer (Digipack,12) 3€
Die Ermordung des Jesse James d.d. Feigling Robert Ford (12) 4€
Die Hölle Vietnams (16) 3€
Home of the Brave (16) 3€
München (16) 4€
Star! (Cinema Premium) OVP (oA) 2€
TCT at the Royal Albert Hall (oA) 2€
The Transporter 1 (16, Digipak) 3€
Waltz with Bashir (12,OVP) 4€

*Neu dabei:*
Ein Quantum Trost (12) 4€
Illuminati (extended, 16) 4€
Sakrileg (Mediabook, 12) 5€
Smoking Aces Steelbook (16) 5€
Gran Torino (12) 4€
Goodfellas (16) 4€
Casino (16) 4€
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (16) 4€
Forrest Gump (12) 4€
Supersize Me (oA) 4€
Brügge sehen....und sterben? (16) 4€

Alien - Die Saga (16) 9€
Shaun of the Dead (16) 3€
Underworld (extended) 3€
Underworld - Evolution (16) 3€
No Country for old Men (16) 4€
Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels (12) 4€

*Heft-DVDs (je 1€):*
21 Gramm (16)
A little Trip to Heaven (16)
Chaos (16)
City of God (16)
Conan der Barbar (16)
Das Ende - Assault on Precinct 13 (16)
Das Experiment (16)
Das Kartell (12)
Das Relikt (16)
Der 13te Krieger (16)
Der Klient (12)
Der Mythos / Harsh Times (16)
Der talentierte Mr. Ripley (12)
Die Stunde des Patrioten (16)
Dogville (12)
Exit (16)
Fargo (16)
FC Venus (6)
Good Will Hunting 12)
Grasgeflüster (16)
Heavenly Creatures (12)
Hole (16)
Jagd auf Roter Oktober (16)
Kick it like Beckham (6)
Kopf über Wasser (12)
Magnolia (12)
Mit aller Macht (16)
My Big Fat Greek Wedding (6)
Narc (16)
Nix wie raus aus Orange County (12)
Open Range (12)
Open Water (16)
Out of Time (12)
Party Alarm (16)
Project Peacemaker (12)
Pusher (16)
Rush Hour (12)
Shang-High Noon (12)
Strange Days (16)
The 51st State (16)
The Blair Witch Project (16)
The Fan (16)
The Italian Job (12)
The Jacket (16)
The Mothman Prophecies (16)
The Saint (12)
The Sixth Sense (16)
The Untouchables (16)
The Watcher (16)
Traffic (16)
Verhandlungssache (16)
Vidocq (12)
Wild Things (16)
Wo ist Fred? (6)
Zivilprozess (12)

*Steelbooks:*
2:37 (16) 6€
Event Horizon (hat 4 kleine Kratzer auf der Front) (12) 4€
Grasgeflüster (12) 4€
King Kong (3 DVDs,12) 5€
Mr. and Mrs. Smith (12) 5€
Nikita (16) 4€
Running Scared (16) 4€
Sin City Recut (nur Steelbook ohne Film) 2€
Syriana (12) 3€
The Day After Tomorrow (12) 4€
This is it (o.A.) 7€
Transformers (ohne DVD) 2€
Transporter - The Mission (16) 4€

*Blu-rays:*
Take That - Look Back, don't stare (o.A.) 6€
Frost/Nixon (6) 6€
Sleepers (16) 7€
Fluch der Karibik 3 - Am Ende der Welt (2 BDs, Film nur Englisch, 12) 5€
Invictus - Unbezwungen (12) 5€ 

*Musik:*
Bloc Party - Intimacy Remixed 3€
Ch.Aguilera - Back to Basics 3€
Duffy - Rockferry 4€
Limp Bizkit - Chocolate Starfish and the hotdog flavoured water 3€
Nirvana - Best of 5€
Pink - I'm not dead 3€
Pink - Try this 3€
Take That - Greatest Hits 2€
Take That - Progress (neu) 5€
Teen Spirit Vol.2 2€
The Prodigy - Invaders Must Die 4€
U2 - 18 Singles 4€

Lindsay Lohan - a little more personal
Christina Stürmer - SchwarzWeiss

je CD 4€

*Hardware:*
LG W2361V TFT (sehr guter Zustand), Garantie bis Ende August '11 100€ exkl.
-> Selbstabholung in Dresden ist möglich

DVD-Laufwerk 5€


Zahlen in Klammern = Freigabe USK/FSK

Alle anderen Preise sind exkl. Versand.

Ein paar der DVDs sind Verleih-DVDs bzw. Heft-DVDs (sind gekennzeichnet). Diese befinden sich aber in gutem bis sehr gutem Zustand.

Es ist auch eine Zahlung per Paypal möglich


----------

